# More explorations in Jurassic Park



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8336

Wiring.
Nightmare.
If you recall, we were ASSURED that nmra color codes were part of the "standard" as proposed.

Guess what?


They aren't.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I'm still lost, whats this have to do with Jurassic Park?????


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

That's where you find Dinosaurs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Someone stated pulling the boards out would be what a dinosaur would do. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

As I feared, that this product would produce much "nashing of teeth" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Interesting that they finally offer something thats been demanded for the longest time, and still find a way to screw a segment of their customer base./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------

